
Vice UK journalists in bid to unionise amid industry-wide job cuts - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/mar/30/vice-uk-journalists-in-bid-to-unionise-amid-industry-wide-job-cuts
======
zpeti
Maybe if journalism actually went back to journalism they’d have a job?

